# Snappy countersinks - what do you think



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,
I saw the "make it Snappy" set of 5 countersinks - 2 flutes, (part # 40030) yesterday in a store. I never heard of this brand before and I do not seem to find a lot of reviews. It's made in the USA. Here is what I saw for approx. $28 +taxes.










Does anybody have feedback about this product?
How do they compare to other brands like Makita or the set at LV?

Not that I have the money to invest in them at the moment, but I was just wondering about that brand and these countersinks because I know one day I will need some. Better to know in advance.

Thank you, A


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have that set and have had to replace all the drill bits over the years but it works as advertised.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the set from Lee Valley at $29.90. About a Year Now. Very Happy with them.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you, this is the one from LV that you have I would be tempted to get because of the usual LV quality and return policy (never had to return or complain about anything I got there). 
Question: Does it create a clean "cut"?


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Regarding the cut quality of the Snappy countersinks, yes it is clean if you're cutting into hardwoods. I have noticed some small tearouts when I use them in plywood or softwoods, but generally if I care enough about the look all it takes is a light 5-second sanding at 120 grit to have it looking clean. I really like how mine have performed, but they were also the first countersinks that I bought of any quality, so I don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Tx MrFid for the info


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I have one I acquired from somewhere, I like it.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

update: I got the hex-shank countersinks set from LV and really like it. I cannot compare to any other brands as this is my first set of countersinks.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I hear only good things. I have a Fuller set - which is a older style with a tapered drill bit for old style wood screws but it works fine with modern screws as well.

I was floored to see that this is now 119 for the set at woodcraft. I think I paid like 59.99 but that was 10 years ago.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Had them for years they work great, have had to replace a few drill bits but that was my abuse not a defect.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I own a set of Fullers (same set as DrDirt) so I can't speak from personal experience. But I have read many times over that Snappy is a great product.

I received an email yesterday from Woodpeckers. They have the exact set in your forum question on sale cheaper

http://www.woodpeck.com/eclubspecials.html


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have this set for years and it does what I expect it to do:
http://www.harborfreight.com/22-piece-carbon-steel-tapered-drill-bit-and-countersink-set-7608.html

Someone else review:

A real bargain
By Steve
from Berea, Ky.
About Me Avid Do-It-Yourselfer
PROS
Handy
Have lasted well
Smooth
Time saver
Work well
CONS
I lost one-bummer
BEST USES
Wood work
Comments about Drill Master Carbon Steel Tapered Drill Bit and Countersink Set, 22 Piece:
I have had these for about four years now. I use them regularly building furniture. I admit I was sceptical at first because of the low price, but they did exactly what they were supposed to do.

The drills are sized and tapered correctly, the countersinks sharp and smooth, and they are easily adjustable. As one other poster noted, a real timesaver.

I recommend these to anyone who works wood. 
At this price, get two sets. 
You might lose one as I did, and you KNOW it will be the one you need most.
BOTTOM LINE Yes, I would recommend this to a friend


----------



## elmer3 (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.toolstoday.com/p-5934-carbide-tipped-countersinks-with-taper-point-drill.aspx


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Been using the tapered Dewalt set for several years and am very happy with them. I will never go back to a countersink with a straight bit.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3270


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have some Ryobi‎ countersinks that have made me very unhappy. 
I will need to replace my set very soon, so I'll be checking to forum for good responses!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have those sorts of countersink/pilot hole drill combos
and do not use them much. The drills are fragile and
not standard drill bits. Other than that they work okay.

Good for up on a ladder.

I use 2 cordless drills in the shop and 3 would not be
unwelcome: 1 for a drill, 1 for a driver and 1 for
a standard countersink.


----------

